# Handbags at STRAVA



## Smokin Joe (5 Oct 2017)

STRAVA is I suppose a harmless little bit of fun that no doubt satisfies a few egos. But it isn't proper competition and it really doesn't warrant taking too seriously. Some people don't seem to get that however -

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/l...about-stealing-koms-and-cyber-bullying-354014


----------



## bpsmith (5 Oct 2017)

I read that on Twitter earlier. The example KOM isn’t even that fast. If the rest are the same, then there’s no surprise that they’re beaten.

It’s a ridiculous set of comments though. I would spend the next few rides taking a few more off him, if I found comments like that on my rides!

In work, there are a few very capable riders. As and when I get a KOM, I tell one rather fantastic rider in order that he can have a go. He generally takes the KOM soon enough, but it’s great when he needs a couple of attempts. It’s all part of the fun.


----------



## Welsh wheels (5 Oct 2017)

Lol Wow


----------



## roadrash (5 Oct 2017)

I'm struggling with the concept that a k.o.m can be "STOLEN"


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2017)

Stravassoles


----------



## vickster (5 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> I'm struggling with the concept that a k.o.m can be "STOLEN"


Maybe in a car or on a motorbike but not on a bicycle, just means someone is faster. Just go ride it again to get it back surely?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Stravassoles


Nice with ice-cream and chocolate sauce, or is that profiteroles?


----------



## winjim (5 Oct 2017)

"This is not a game..."

Er, yes, that's exactly what it is.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nice with ice-cream and chocolate sauce, or is that profiteroles?




Creamy


----------



## bpsmith (5 Oct 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nice with ice-cream and chocolate sauce, or is that profiteroles?


That’s Profitarsoles. They’re the ones who gain from getting the KOM’s.


----------



## Tangoup51 (5 Oct 2017)

Cyberbullying? This should not of warranted an entire news page dedicated to it.
Not until they started making up routes that were deliberately fixed with drawing pins & bush-lurking assassins.


----------



## Venod (5 Oct 2017)

I like the comment "I have not stolen one of your KOM's" doesn't he realise that the guy stealing his KOM's is faster.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> That’s Profitarsoles. They’re the ones who gain from getting the KOM’s.


I'm always confusing my deserts


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Oct 2017)

I "stole" a kom off @13 rider earlier in the year. He's still not forgiven me


----------



## jefmcg (5 Oct 2017)

Well it looks like Scott will be KOM (and QOM) forever as strava seems to have locked the segment down. Not flagged, as far as I can tell, but no leader board.

And can we pick another insult? "Handbags" is extremely sexist. "Dummy spit" is a favourite of mine.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I "stole" a kom off @13 rider earlier in the year. He's still not forgiven me


Yes that is very true  . Good job I don't hold a grudge . Mind you I think you had a massive tailwind


----------



## bpsmith (5 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well it looks like Scott will be KOM (and QOM) forever as strava seems to have locked the segment down. Not flagged, as far as I can tell, but no leader board.
> 
> And can we pick another insult? "Handbags" is extremely sexist. "Dummy spit" is a favourite of mine.


Leaderboard shows for me. Are you logged in?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Leaderboard shows for me. Are you logged in?


Dammit. Defaulted to women. I see them now. As it's a very little used segment, it's unsurprising there is none on there.

Looks like Brendan has <spit the dummy/taken his ball and gone home/thrown is toys out of the pram>.


----------



## bpsmith (5 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Dammit. Defaulted to women. I see them now. As it's a very little used segment, it's unsurprising there is none on there.
> 
> Looks like Brendan has <spit the dummy/taken his ball and gone home/thrown is toys out of the pram>.


And convinced 3,562 other people from that segment to withdraw their rides.


----------



## Welsh wheels (5 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Stravassoles


Is that like a casserole?


----------



## jefmcg (5 Oct 2017)

I've got to say, Scott does look a bit of an arse. Heading out 25 km and back on an not too pleasant dual carriageway to pick up two KOM. I wonder if they were both Brendan's? If so, it would seem weird and personal for someone to do that.

Circled the KOM he got on the ride.


----------



## BurningLegs (5 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> I've got to say, Scott does look a bit of an arse. Heading out 25 km and back on an not too pleasant dual carriageway to pick up two KOM. I wonder if they were both Brendan's? If so, it would seem weird and personal for someone to do that.
> 
> Circled the KOM he got on the ride.
> 
> View attachment 377131



I do see your point here, but if the original KOM holder wasn’t particularly quick, then it was there for the taking and was basically inevitable. 

I think the cyber bully accusation is very unfair. Don’t hate the player, hate the game!


----------



## bpsmith (5 Oct 2017)

Bullying is unacceptable, when it actually is bullying, which we don’t know as it appears there are loads of other comments that we haven’t seen.

Complaining about someone riding faster on a segment, that solely exists as a challenge for people to try and better, is just daft.

To have over a hundred KOM’s clearly means that they are over very obscure routes.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

If they don't like it then they could always ride faster. Or cheat.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> If they don't like it then they could always ride faster. Or cheat.


Cheat, on Strava?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Oct 2017)

So much for healthy KOMpetition!


----------



## blazed (5 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Well it looks like Scott will be KOM (and QOM) forever as strava seems to have locked the segment down. Not flagged, as far as I can tell, but no leader board.
> 
> *And can we pick another insult? "Handbags" is extremely sexist*. "Dummy spit" is a favourite of mine.



Extremely sexist? Blimey! I guess you mean it is sexist to women to use that term, however that implies only women use handbags whicn in itself could be deemed sexist to all the men that do too. /liberal mode.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Cheat, on Strava?



On a moped.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2017)

I refuse to join Strava, just to avoid the inevitable accusations......


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> ...from blazed, complaining you’ve stolen his KOMs?


He'd have to get himself a phone from this century first


----------



## Brandane (5 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> And can we pick another insult? "Handbags" is extremely sexist. "Dummy spit" is a favourite of mine.


"Dummy spit" is ageist and I have decided to be offended .


----------



## FishFright (5 Oct 2017)

Brandane said:


> "Dummy spit" is ageist and I have decided to be offended .


jefmcg said: ↑
And can we pick another insult? "Handbags" is extremely sexist. "Dummy spit" is a favourite of mine.

I'm offended on behalf of those Americans who may have preferred that you had both used Pacifier, off to Twitter I go !


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> And can we pick another insult? "Handbags" is extremely sexist. "Dummy spit" is a favourite of mine.


Man bags? 

I like dummy spit too


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Man bags?



'man bags' conjours up for me images of something not at all savoury.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> 'man bags' conjours up for me images of something not at all savoury.



Are they sweet? I don’t have experience, but my guess would have been savoury.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Are they sweet? I don’t have experience, but my guess would have been savoury.



Does Strava have a Mind Bleach function?


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> Does Strava have a Mind Bleach function?


I have heard of bleaching a couple of inches away but not the man bags themselves, you ex-coppers do get up to funny stuff.


----------



## Cronorider (5 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> STRAVA is I suppose a harmless little bit of fun that no doubt satisfies a few egos. But it isn't proper competition and it really doesn't warrant taking too seriously. Some people don't seem to get that however -
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/l...about-stealing-koms-and-cyber-bullying-354014



Agreed


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> I have heard of bleaching a couple of inches away but not the man bags themselves, you ex-coppers do get up to funny stuff.


He might not have been an "ex" at the time!


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Oct 2017)

I just like Strava section times for self improvement, I couldn't care less where my times factor compared to others.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Oct 2017)

I don't do strava but isn't a kom a "beat that " challenge to all and sundry?


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Oct 2017)

Profpointy said:


> I don't do strava but isn't a kom a "beat that " challenge to all and sundry?



From what I gather yes!


----------



## mustang1 (6 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> I'm struggling with the concept that a k.o.m can be "STOLEN"



+1


----------



## Cronorider (6 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> I'm struggling with the concept that a k.o.m can be "STOLEN"



They can't be stolen - it's just one irrational guy who should probably be on meds for obsessive compulsive disorder


----------



## jayonabike (6 Oct 2017)

I have a couple of cycling buds that race each other for segments on garmin. I just let them play their silly games. They then post about it on our group chat on WhatsApp after. I don’t have segments turned on on my garmin because I couldn’t give a shoot. I just enjoy riding my bikes.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> I'm struggling with the concept that a k.o.m can be "STOLEN"


That's strava's language. They send out emails designed to have the effect they had on Brendan.






(See The QOM problem to explain how I ended up getting my butt so thoroughly spanked)


----------



## Cronorider (6 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That's strava's language. They send out emails designed to have the effect they had on Brendan.
> 
> View attachment 377226
> 
> (See The QOM problem to explain how I ended up getting my butt so thoroughly spanked)



Does Strava actually use the word 'stole'? When I've lost a KOM I have not seen that


----------



## winjim (6 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> That's strava's language. They send out emails designed to have the effect they had on Brendan.
> 
> View attachment 377226
> 
> (See The QOM problem to explain how I ended up getting my butt so thoroughly spanked)


This is what's happened with the rider in question. The segments have been ridden by so few riders that of course the KOMs are won/lost/stolen pretty easily.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Does Strava actually use the word 'stole'? When I've lost a KOM I have not seen that


Yup. 






It would be pretty disheartening to get them regularly and all naming the same person.

Note: you can configure strava to not send the emails, but I don't think you can stop the app/web page telling you about them.


----------



## Cronorider (6 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Yup.
> 
> It would be pretty disheartening to get them regularly



I think anyone (like Brendan) who sets up 800 SEGMENTS!! can expect to be getting many, many notifications from Strava


----------



## Cronorider (6 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Yup.
> 
> Note: you can configure strava to not send the emails, but I don't think you can stop the app/web page telling you about them.



Here is one that I got

.......... just beat your time on .......... by *9s*. Got what it takes to reclaim your crown? Good luck and be safe.

And no I have not reclaimed it - yet...


----------



## jefmcg (6 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> I think anyone (like Brendan) who sets up 800 SEGMENTS!! can expect to be getting many, many notifications from Strava


OK, definitely 2 weirdo here. Someone who would create 100s of segments and then complain when someone stole them, AND someone who would ride all over town just to take segments that only have a few riders on them. 

Can I suggest we throw them in a pit to fight to the death only armed with tyre levers?


----------



## Cronorider (6 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> OK, definitely 2 weirdo here. Someone who would create 100s of segments and then complain when someone stole them, AND someone who would ride all over town just to take segments that only have a few riders on them.
> 
> Can I suggest we throw them in a pit to fight to the death only armed with tyre levers?



LOL - and I agree that it is silly to go after segments that virtually no one ever rides.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Oct 2017)

Well I'll have you all know I rode up Thurgoland Bank (real name Cheese Bottom) then a hundred damn people charged round and pulverised my time - they even tried to conceal their actions by calling their ride the Tour de Yorkshire.
I tried to get the road closed after I went up but couldn't convince them how serious keeping my 1258th place was to me.
I don't know, it's Endomondo all over again!!


----------



## Nonethewiser (6 Oct 2017)

I refuse to get all hot under the collar about this sort of cack on Strava. It's a useful enough tool for measuring time and distance covered and I use it regularly for that purpose though I'm more interested in the distance than the time but, jeez, there are some proper tools using it!


----------



## pjd57 (6 Oct 2017)

There's a few segments along the River Kelvin , in the west end of Glasgow that make me think there are some nutters using Strava.
Narrow, winding path , with bushes overhanging it. Busy with walkers, dogs, joggers, prams the lot.
But the times that they post means they are racing through regardless.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Oct 2017)

I set long segments like 30km or so. Funnily enough I do not get too many trying to steal my segment.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Oct 2017)

I've no idea how to set segments up.

Strava for me is useful for time keeping. No more guessing.


----------



## bpsmith (6 Oct 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> I set long segments like 30km or so. Funnily enough I do not get too many trying to steal my segment.


I’ve posted the same in the past. Longer TT style segments really show up those that just Blast different short bits each ride. I also like to set up segments which encompass a few different climbs.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

We had a Strava weirdo for a while, took it all way too seriously.

Was fun for a few weeks then became a bit more sinister, some seriously strange people ride bikes


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2017)

I might set an uphill segment in the car - stupidly fast, but just slow enough to be credible. I can then sit back and watch people having a coronary trying to better it.


----------



## huwsparky (7 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> I’ve posted the same in the past. Longer TT style segments really show up those that just Blast different short bits each ride. I also like to set up segments which encompass a few different climbs.


To be fair, the people your referring to go out to get those shorter segments. If they changed their goals, they'd probably still be pretty handy on longer segments too. A watt is a watt at the end of the day. That's my take on it anyway.


----------



## the_mikey (7 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> We had a Strava weirdo for a while, took it all way too seriously.
> 
> Was fun for a few weeks then became a bit more sinister, some seriously strange people ride bikes



I'm not sure it's confined to strava , I went out for a ride this week and near the end of the ride there was a slow old cyclist on a shared path, I didn't want to overtake as there were other people on the path so I waited until it was clear, I announced I was passing and he said "how rude, you should ask if you were going to draft"... Huh?! He thought I was drafting, and got really upset even though we were only slowly pootling along a shared path...


----------



## pauldavid (7 Oct 2017)

the_mikey said:


> I'm not sure it's confined to strava , I went out for a ride this week and near the end of the ride there was a slow old cyclist on a shared path, I didn't want to overtake as there were other people on the path so I waited until it was clear, I announced I was passing and he said "how rude, you should ask if you were going to draft"... Huh?! He thought I was drafting, and got really upset even though we were only slowly pootling along a shared path...



Your "slowly pootling" was evidently his really going for it. All things are relative. Maybe don't wait so close behind the cyclist in front next time and then there will be no misunderstanding over your intentions.

Wheelsucker!


----------



## Trickedem (7 Oct 2017)

My sole KOM is for the Dartford Crossing. I left my Garmin running when I got taken across in the van. I'm very proud of this and if anyone steals it I'm going to be very annoyed.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> We had a Strava weirdo for a while, took it all way too seriously.
> 
> Was fun for a few weeks then became a bit more sinister, some seriously strange people ride bikes


Name names then, I might know them and if there was a personal element to it I could be tempted to engage in a bit of kom theft......


----------



## Cronorider (7 Oct 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> I set long segments like 30km or so. Funnily enough I do not get too many trying to steal my segment.



Most segments become segments because that stretch of road already stands out for some reason. A really long flat section, hills, the final sprint into town etc. They are going to be the types of places where riders have been testing themselves ever since bikes and roads have been around. Out of the way segments, or arbitrarily set segments aren't meaningful to most people.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2017)

The guy who originally complained sounds like a dick. Does it really bother people if they are not Koms of anything? I've never had a Kom and wouldn't know what to do with one if I had one


----------



## Cronorider (7 Oct 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> The guy who originally complained sounds like a dick. Does it really bother people if they are not Koms of anything? I've never had a Kom and wouldn't know what to do with one if I had one



What is a *Half Century Challenge?*


----------



## 13 rider (7 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> What is a *Half Century Challenge?*


I presume the half century challenge referred to is a cyclechat challenge to ride a 50km or 50m ride once a month Jan to Dec . There is also a metric and imperial century challenge see sub section in the rides section of the forum


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> What is a *Half Century Challenge?*


But I don't care if someone else does the challenge. The more the merrier. Not at all the same as this Strava fiasco


----------



## Ian193 (7 Oct 2017)

There’s a few segments near me that I would never get close on as the KOMS are all held by a Movistar pro rider who lives near me


----------



## huwsparky (7 Oct 2017)

Ian193 said:


> There’s a few segments near me that I would never get close on as the KOMS are all held by a Movistar pro rider who lives near me


We'll have a hurricane some day, take your chance then! Take it your taking about Dowset?


----------



## winjim (7 Oct 2017)

I'm waiting for someone to work out how to hack Strava and just reset the entire thing...


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2017)

I like Skol said:


> Name names then, I might know them and if there was a personal element to it I could be tempted to engage in a bit of kom theft......


Nobody you know, anyway he's way faster than you


----------



## Cronorider (7 Oct 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> But I don't care if someone else does the challenge. The more the merrier. Not at all the same as this Strava fiasco



This Brendan character is an extreme case. I do not have any problem with celebrating achievements. So in regards to your Half Century Challenge - Kudos! as they (we) say in the Strava world. And when I look at the local leaderboards and see my name here and there, whether it is towards the top or further down, I will give myself a pat on the back.


----------



## BurningLegs (7 Oct 2017)

huwsparky said:


> We'll have a hurricane some day, take your chance then! Take it your taking about Dowset?



I’ve got a couple of strava segments in the Lake District faster than him. They are both descents and he was in a race that day (no idea of weather conditions), I was on my own in good weather. Chuffed!! The missus is fed up of hearing about it - every time we see him on TV I always comment. “Look how slow he is doing this interview” etc hehe


----------



## 400bhp (7 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4988420, member: 43827"]I assume pros with KOMs etc. are not setting out to gain these "awards" but get them because their training rides cover the same segments as the plebs.[/QUOTE]
Some of the pros do target them.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Oct 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> But I don't care if someone else does the challenge. The more the merrier. Not at all the same as this Strava fiasco


Tell that to the poor guy on CC who innocently started a million metre thread...


----------



## bpsmith (7 Oct 2017)

huwsparky said:


> To be fair, the people your referring to go out to get those shorter segments. If they changed their goals, they'd probably still be pretty handy on longer segments too. A watt is a watt at the end of the day. That's my take on it anyway.


I absolutely agree. No question about it. It’s just a different challenge.

Although it does take a certain type of rider to stick to a challenging pace over 30 miles with a number of climbs thrown in.

There’s a lot more involved than when picking off shorter segments, one at a time on subsequent rides.

I like to do a bit of both tbh. TT one ride. Puncheur the next.


----------



## reacher (8 Oct 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> I’ve got a couple of strava segments in the Lake District faster than him. They are both descents and he was in a race that day (no idea of weather conditions), I was on my own in good weather. Chuffed!! The missus is fed up of hearing about it - every time we see him on TV I always comment. “Look how slow he is doing this interview” etc hehe


I'm not surprised she's fed up, most people would be if you told them about winning a downhill race


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> This Brendan character is an extreme case. I do not have any problem with celebrating achievements. So in regards to your Half Century Challenge - Kudos! as they (we) say in the Strava world. And when I look at the local leaderboards and see my name here and there, whether it is towards the top or further down, I will give myself a pat on the back.



I look on two leaderboards on Strava. The TCR where I am usually in the top 200 and the Genesis CDF group where I am often in the top 10, a there are not many of us. Its all good banter in these groups and I am in awe of the TCR guys who go out and ride 200 / 300/ 400 km at a stretch.

If I got into the state of the guy in the article. I would switch Strava off.


----------



## FishFright (8 Oct 2017)

reacher said:


> I'm not surprised she's fed up, most people would be if you told them about winning a downhill race



Unless he was Danny Hart of course


----------



## bpsmith (8 Oct 2017)

reacher said:


> I'm not surprised she's fed up, most people would be if you told them about winning a downhill race


What’s wrong with being good at descending? It’s a key skill that you need for racing, surely?

Just look at how bad some of the Pro’s are, in comparison to others. They manage to throw away races as a result.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> What’s wrong with being good at descending? It’s a key skill that you need for racing, surely?
> 
> Just look at how bad some of the Pro’s are, in comparison to others. They manage to throw away races as a result.


You're not kidding. The way some riders take a fast downhill corner is enough to make you hide behind the sofa. Watch a motorcycle race and even the slowest riders take corners like they were born to do it, some of the top pro cyclists manage to look like they only learned to ride a bike that morning.


----------



## bpsmith (8 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> You're not kidding. The way some riders take a fast downhill corner is enough to make you hide behind the sofa. Watch a motorcycle race and even the slowest riders take corners like they were born to do it, some of the top pro cyclists manage to look like they only learned to ride a bike that morning.


I think you’ve hit the nail on the head there. I don’t know how many of the top descenders also ride motorbikes, but I do feel that my own descending skills are derived from previously riding motorbikes.

Some of the Pro’s must spend so much time climbing that they neglect to train on the downhills. As far as duration is concerned, if they ascend and descend the same climb, they would spend considerably more time climbing than descending.

Or are they too afraid of injury? Or not got the minerals to start with?


----------



## huwsparky (8 Oct 2017)

I thinking rider skill is all relative. Any pro rider would have a good skill level, just some better than others.

I know of only a couple of people (recreational cyclist) who are even able to put on a rain jacket on the move FFS, let's be real here...


----------



## jefmcg (8 Oct 2017)

huwsparky said:


> who are even able to put on a rain jacket on the move



View: https://youtu.be/stiqJsvPoZ0


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> View: https://youtu.be/stiqJsvPoZ0



He did it all wrong. Sit up with your hands off the bars, pull your arms out of the sleeves and lift the jacket over your head. It is actually quite easy.


----------



## huwsparky (8 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> View: https://youtu.be/stiqJsvPoZ0





Smokin Joe said:


> He did it all wrong.


Really?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2017)

huwsparky said:


> To be fair, the people your referring to go out to get those shorter segments. If they changed their goals, they'd probably still be pretty handy on longer segments too. A watt is a watt at the end of the day. That's my take on it anyway.



Not necesarily. A 100 metre sprinter does not make for a good marathon runner.


----------



## huwsparky (8 Oct 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Not necesarily. A 100 metre sprinter does not make for a good marathon runner.


You could at least try making your point based on something relevant...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2017)

huwsparky said:


> You could at least try making your point based on something relevant...



It is precisely relevant. Some one good at short segments is not necessarily good at long ones. That you can not see that , well there is none so blind as those that do not look.


----------



## Welsh wheels (8 Oct 2017)

I am a recovering KOMholic. I used to go for KOMS and then realised that it was pointless and tempted me to ride in a manner that was dangerous to myself and other road users. These days I couldn't care less and just use strava to record distance, time and average speed etc.


----------



## huwsparky (8 Oct 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> It is precisely relevant. Some one good at short segments is not necessarily good at long ones. That you can not see that , well there is none so blind as those that do not look.


Why are you making your point based on a different sport? Please make your point based on cycling then I can make a better understanding of your getting at.

Your local hill climbing KOM strava guru doesn't resemble Usain Bolt, usually.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Oct 2017)

Smokin Joe said:


> He did it all wrong. Sit up with your hands off the bars, pull your arms out of the sleeves and lift the jacket over your head *and don't dangle the sleeves in the spokes. * It is actually quite easy.


FTFY


----------



## BurningLegs (8 Oct 2017)

huwsparky said:


> Your local hill climbing KOM strava guru doesn't resemble Usain Bolt, usually.



And that’s exactly the point...


----------



## reacher (8 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> What’s wrong with being good at descending? It’s a key skill that you need for racing, surely?
> 
> Just look at how bad some of the Pro’s are, in comparison to others. They manage to throw away races as a result.


Nothing wrong with being good at going downwards just so long as your good at going upwards as well, everyone to their own and a goal is a goal but let's get realistic here, a kom going down a hill is hardly going to set the cycling world alight is it


----------



## BurningLegs (8 Oct 2017)

reacher said:


> Nothing wrong with being good at going downwards just so long as your good at going upwards as well, everyone to their own and a goal is a goal but let's get realistic here, a kom going down a hill is hardly going to set the cycling world alight is it



Perhaps not your personal cycling world, but it takes all sorts. We all place different values on the varied skills of the sport. I have a MTB background and would love to win the UCI’s downhill rainbow jersey but it ain’t going to happen. I don’t suppose anyone gives a damn how quick the winner is up the hill.


----------



## reacher (8 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Are you joking? People win races by being better at descending.



Only in strava land m8, your talking about a differant thing altogether which is bike racing not setting a kom on strava and then comparing it to serious bike riders


----------



## reacher (8 Oct 2017)

huwsparky said:


> To be fair, the people your referring to go out to get those shorter segments. If they changed their goals, they'd probably still be pretty handy on longer segments too. A watt is a watt at the end of the day. That's my take on it anyway.


Not realy, depends on how long you can churn out those watts, you can't compare short sections to long efforts,


----------



## bpsmith (8 Oct 2017)

reacher said:


> Nothing wrong with being good at going downwards just so long as your good at going upwards as well, everyone to their own and a goal is a goal but let's get realistic here, a kom going down a hill is hardly going to set the cycling world alight is it


You can easily put the same effort in going downhill as going uphill. Just depends on what you’re into.

A KOM going uphill won’t set the world alight either. 

I suppose you think the flat sprints segments are pointless too?


----------



## winjim (8 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Why are they called KOM anyway?


Kudos Obsessed Mediocrity.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

winjim said:


> Kudos Obsessed Mediocrity.


They even have a jersey for it.


----------



## Johnno260 (9 Oct 2017)

https://www.strava.com/activities/1221375847

That’s my last ride, no KOM’s, not even close.

Some PB’s for sections I done before which is what I compare against, as who knows what equipment others are using.

I had fun, made the most of the fresh air and daylight, isn’t that what matters?


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Oct 2017)

Johnno260 said:


> I had fun, made the most of the fresh air and daylight, isn’t that what matters?



No, you have to 'smash' stuff, and be the ball, and so on, and so forth.


----------



## Johnno260 (9 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990729, member: 43827"]But were you the King of Fun?

Without the stats you can't prove a thing.[/QUOTE]

:-(


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Are you joking? People win races by being better at descending.



I've menioned this over in pro cycling but arguably, given so many (largely to do with power meter based training) are so similar on the uphills, the downhills are becoming more important.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Oct 2017)

400bhp said:


> I've menioned this over in pro cycling but arguably, given so many (largely to do with power meter based training) are so similar on the uphills, the downhills are becoming more important.


Nibali’s descent at Il Lombardia on the weekend proves the point. All from descending properly.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Nibali’s descent at Il Lombardia on the weekend proves the point. All from descending properly.


Absolutely, and in my view it was the reason he decided to make sure he caught Pinot at the top of the climb then immediately go in the front as he knew Pinot can’t descend like him.


----------



## Drago (10 Oct 2017)

The way some Strava addicts prattle on it would seem that they genuinely think that if they failed to record a ride then they never actually went on it.


----------



## Cronorider (10 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> The way some Strava addicts prattle on it would seem that they genuinely think that if they failed to record a ride then they never actually went on it.



The other day I bagged a trig point and the damn camera was out of batteries. Now I feel like it never even happened!!


----------



## bpsmith (10 Oct 2017)

400bhp said:


> Absolutely, and in my view it was the reason he decided to make sure he caught Pinot at the top of the climb then immediately go in the front as he knew Pinot can’t descend like him.


Absolutely brilliant tactics. Race planned and executed perfectly.


----------



## bpsmith (10 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> The way some Strava addicts prattle on it would seem that they genuinely think that if they failed to record a ride then they never actually went on it.


The beauty is that most Strava fans are quite happy to go along with the illusion that it’s the case.


----------



## Thomk (11 Oct 2017)

User said:


> It is similar to how some people think quickly and others more slowly but methodically. The former are better at speed-chess but the latter at the regular version.


Sometimes but not usually.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Oct 2017)

I was looking at some of the Strava mileage that people were posting and a lot of it was Zwift...... I had no idea what it was.

They're in the gym. Is that cheating ?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Oct 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I was looking at some of the Strava mileage that people were posting and a lot of it was Zwift...... I had no idea what it was.
> 
> They're in the gym. Is that cheating ?



Depends on your personal viewpoint... some of them say they've done a ride, others might say they've only simulated one. I sympathise with the latter, without the challenges of wind and traffic and potholes et al, (and the pleasures of the view, wind in the hair etc) it's not really a ride. 

That's the thing with Strava though isn't it, it all depends on how seriously you take it as to whether it's something you can really "cheat" at. I'm not a KOM chaser so I think _if anything_ they're only cheating themselves... The more competitive Strava-ites may well feel more strongly.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Oct 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Depends on your personal viewpoint... some of them say they've done a ride, others might say they've only simulated one. I sympathise with the latter, without the challenges of wind and traffic and potholes et al, (and the pleasures of the view, wind in the hair etc) it's not really a ride.
> 
> That's the thing with Strava though isn't it, it all depends on how seriously you take it as to whether it's something you can really "cheat" at. I'm not a KOM chaser so I think _if anything_ they're only cheating themselves... The more competitive Strava-ites may well feel more strongly.


For me it's a great time management aid.
I know how long it takes me for all my regular journeys. No more being too early for everything.

Beyond that it's a bit of fun.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I was looking at some of the Strava mileage that people were posting and a lot of it was Zwift...... I had no idea what it was.
> 
> They're in the gym. Is that cheating ?


Do they get a KOM for staying in one place?


----------



## Cronorider (17 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Do they get a KOM for staying in one place?



Apparently there are KOMs in cyber cycling


----------



## bpsmith (17 Oct 2017)

Cronorider said:


> Apparently there are KOMs in cyber cycling


Allegedly there are real people the other side of online forums too.


----------



## Cronorider (18 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> They've changed the format of the activity feed. I see on Twitter that this has upset some people.
> 
> All change is bad. Boo.



Yesterday I had one of those WTFDTDTF moments when I saw the new and apparently 'improved' activity feed. Classic case of overthinking looks like


----------



## Aravis (18 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> They've changed the format of the activity feed. I see on Twitter that this has upset some people.
> 
> All change is bad. Boo.


It's changed? 

I felt compelled to wander over to Falsebook to see what the fuss is about. Still none the wiser, but I did see this recent piece of wisdom from Strava:

*"Every athlete enters their sport alone, but we’ve never met one that stayed that way."*​
So I'm not an athlete. I guess I kinda knew that.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> They've changed the format of the activity feed. I see on Twitter that this has upset some people.
> 
> All change is bad. Boo.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2017)

Actually, strava has made a change that annoys me. You now get "personal records" for the first time you ride a segment. So previously seeing a whole lot of personal records at the end of a ride meant you'd had a good ride, and maybe were improving. Now it just means you turned a corner you hadn't before. Eg on Sunday I got a notification of a PR on flat ground a 2.3kph.

I think this is a bad move, because it's going to make me less interested in my PRs from now on, and thus less interested in Strava.

(oh, I just used the new activity feed and  I hate it!!!)


----------



## Johnno260 (18 Oct 2017)

This time of year my routes are quite restricted so chances are I won't see many PB's for first time sections, but that is for sure a dumb idea.


----------



## bpsmith (18 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Actually, strava has made a change that annoys me. You now get "personal records" for the first time you ride a segment. So previously seeing a whole lot of personal records at the end of a ride meant you'd had a good ride, and maybe were improving. Now it just means you turned a corner you hadn't before. Eg on Sunday I got a notification of a PR on flat ground a 2.3kph.
> 
> I think this is a bad move, because it's going to make me less interested in my PRs from now on, and thus less interested in Strava.
> 
> (oh, I just used the new activity feed and  I hate it!!!)


If you’ve only done a segment once, then surely that IS your PR?

I don’t see the point you’re making tbh.


----------



## bpsmith (18 Oct 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Point is that it's interesting to see if you've gone faster than the last time you went there. You can say to yourself "every day in every way I'm getting better and better". That's what makes a PR interesting. If you've never been to the location before then labelling it as a PR may be technically correct, but it's completely uninteresting.


Kind of follow that, but the alternative view is that if you have no PR’s at all then it’s not because you were slower than last time.


----------



## Aravis (18 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> Kind of follow that, but the alternative view is that if you have no PR’s at all then it’s not because you were slower than last time.


The PB thing is the one change I had noticed recently, so I was assuming it was the activity feed change that everyone's moaning about. Evidently not.

I think they've exchanged one wrong for another. It wasn't really right for Strava to classify new segments in the same way as they do "failed to match previous efforts" segments, but (to me anyway) that felt less unhelpful than calling them PBs. I think they simply need a "New" classification. That would hardly be difficult, would it?

Alternatively could they do something worthwhile with that "Star Segment" column, which at the moment rather pointlessly seems to encompass every single segment?


----------



## macky (19 Oct 2017)

I've lost two running kom this week. Amazingly the guy who took them has run 50+mile in 1hour. Breath taking, I've given him kudos and congratulated him. Told him that was some going. He's response was to tell me how hard he'd run and the playlist in his phone really pumped him.


----------



## Threevok (19 Oct 2017)

Meanwhile - somewhere in Wales

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-41677573


----------



## jefmcg (19 Oct 2017)

bpsmith said:


> If you’ve only done a segment once, then surely that IS your PR?
> 
> I don’t see the point you’re making tbh.



Sorry I wasn't clearer. 

Of course it's my PR, my problem is calling it an "achievement".

I've logged about 50,000km in Strava, all of them when I was younger and most of them when I slimmer and fitter than I am today. It's a rare event when I get an improved performance, and it's interesting to me. It's also an encouragement to push myself. Now the little gold trophies are just noise and no indication of what sort of ride I really had. 





I mean I could click on every one of them, and then click "my results" to see if it's a true PR or just a new segment, but that could be a depressing chore instead of a moments feedback. I see for example vickster got 52 cups on the Tiny London ride on Sunday.


----------



## Johnno260 (19 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Meanwhile - somewhere in Wales
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-41677573



haha that's awesome, he 100% wins the fun KOM


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Actually, strava has made a change that annoys me. You now get "personal records" for the first time you ride a segment. So previously seeing a whole lot of personal records at the end of a ride meant you'd had a good ride, and maybe were improving. Now it just means you turned a corner you hadn't before. Eg on Sunday I got a notification of a PR on flat ground a 2.3kph.
> 
> I think this is a bad move, because it's going to make me less interested in my PRs from now on, and thus less interested in Strava.
> 
> (oh, I just used the new activity feed and  I hate it!!!)



If you view Strava via Chrome you can use a plug in called Stravavistix which on the activity page shows which segments are new, also you get more stats.

The first 1X denotes it is the first time I've ridden this segment, the second 1X denotes it is the first time this year I've ridden it. If you've ridden it more than once then it will show how far ahead or behind you are against your PB for all time and the year. Those horrible numbers in red are how far behind the KOM you are.


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Sorry I wasn't clearer.
> 
> Of course it's my PR, my problem is calling it an "achievement".
> 
> ...



I am 100% with you here. I don't see why there was a need to make such a fundamental change.


----------



## MichaelO (19 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Actually, strava has made a change that annoys me. You now get "personal records" for the first time you ride a segment.


Agreed. I set over 1,000 PR's over 3 rides a couple of weeks ago - first time riding in Majorca. Yes, it's the fastest I've ever ridden those sections, but I preferred it when they didn't mark them at all. Getting a PR on my commute is almost unheard of these days - but just getting one is more of an achievement.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Oct 2017)

If you want to comment to Strava about this change

https://support.strava.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/115000625890-PR-achievements-on-first-attempt

Edit: the first comments are positive, I suspect by people who hadn't actually used it yet, but the feedback quickly goes negative.


----------



## Mugshot (19 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Sorry I wasn't clearer.
> 
> Of course it's my PR, my problem is calling it an "achievement".
> 
> ...


I didn't realise they'd done this but it's something I've whined about for ages. If I ride something for the first time it's the fastest I've done it ever, my PB, if I ever ride up Mont Ventoux it's an "achievement" and if I only have a chance to do it once in my life I think I'd find it satisfying that it had been recognised as such, granted it's more likely to be some 100mm sprint someone has stuck on a side road but hey ho. Surely you must have some idea if you're doing a regular segment or a one for the first time and can tell if you've PB'd something you've done before?


----------



## bpsmith (19 Oct 2017)

Mugshot said:


> I didn't realise they'd done this but it's something I've whined about for ages. If I ride something for the first time it's the fastest I've done it ever, my PB, if I ever ride up Mont Ventoux it's an "achievement" and if I only have a chance to do it once in my life I think I'd find it satisfying that it had been recognised as such, granted it's more likely to be some 100mm sprint someone has stuck on a side road but hey ho. Surely you must have some idea if you're doing a regular segment or a one for the first time and can tell if you've PB'd something you've done before?


My sentiment exactly. Just the same as if you stopped, or have casually ridden, on a new segment and then get a PR on the next visit albeit still very slow but faster than before. It’s not really an “achievement” but your PR nonetheless.

I just don’t see how this is such a major complaint for people?


----------



## pjd57 (19 Oct 2017)

I've decided not to like / kudos any more of this indoor faffing about.
Luddites r us.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Oct 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Actually, strava has made a change that annoys me. You now get "personal records" for the first time you ride a segment. So previously seeing a whole lot of personal records at the end of a ride meant you'd had a good ride, and maybe were improving. Now it just means you turned a corner you hadn't before. Eg on Sunday I got a notification of a PR on flat ground a 2.3kph.
> 
> I think this is a bad move, because it's going to make me less interested in my PRs from now on, and thus less interested in Strava.
> 
> (oh, I just used the new activity feed and  I hate it!!!)



Yeah I don't like that either

What they should do is put some other marker on a segment you do for the first time. I can't remember every segment I've done so if I don't get a Gold/Silver/Bronze I used to assume I was just a bit slow. So G/S/B and "New"?


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I've decided not to like / kudos any more of this indoor faffing about.
> Luddites r us.


Luddites were fairly skilled folk!


----------

